

Why 10 Million Dollar IPOs Matter - brendan
http://www.urgentspeed.com/applied_disruption/2010/04/why-ten-million-dollar-ipos-matter.html

======
hga
The title seriously undersells the essay, which is an exhaustive examination
of why the US IPO market has died.

